# Nautical Flea Market 27 April



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

West Marine Parking Lot, 3500 Barrancas, Pensacola on Saturday 27 April, beginning at 0800. Vendor spaces available for $10 & up donation to the Heroes on the Water, (HOW). This is the group of volunteers who take wounded/disabled veterans fishing on canoes or kayaks. The October Flea Market raised over $500 for HOW. Darrel from Harbor View set the goal with a $100 donation for two spaces.

You may sign up for a seller's space, car sized parking space at the store or PM oldflathead.

Tom


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Since I sold my offshore boat I'll be there with quite a bit of boating items. Downriggers, buoy marker, anchor retrieval system, wreck anchor, etc. And its for a good cause.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Will there be a place where we can just donate items and people can donate what they think the item is worth to them? All money goes to HOW.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

BUMP - Support this if you have stuff to sell, great cause.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*You may donate to HOW*



Reelbait said:


> Will there be a place where we can just donate items and people can donate what they think the item is worth to them? All money goes to HOW.


Wonderful!
HOW, (Heroes on the Water), will be set up by the front door to West Marine. They will gladly accept gifts, which they will sell to help finance their great program - Take a wounded, disabled veteran fishing!

If you cannot get there on the 27th, call me and we can arrange other times and will provide a receipt from HOW.

Tom


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Reelbait, my self or any team leader could accept your stuff as a donation and sell it for if that's what your asking? The only money that goes to HOW is the charge of the space, and any donations 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a terrific idea and I will be contacting y'all this week and reserving a space for my husband (he has a huge collection of vintage rods and reels that he's had for well over 40 years)and since he's getting up there in age and none of his grandkids are into fishing, I can't think of a better way to downsize and help out a great cause at the same time.


Thanks,
Robin Crush


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Reserve your space now.
They are going fast.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't wait, I am new to saltwater fishing and will be bringing lots o money so if you aren't there to sell I can't buy it. ALSO, what is the plan in case of rain and I am assuming you will be accepting straight up donations on site?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

send me how to sign up for a table


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll bring a JRC Radar 3000 I recently upgraded and about 15 used Mustang Survival Type III life jackets. http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=50469&subdeptNum=50470&classNum=50476


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rain plan & sign ups*

If it rains, we get wet. Bring your awning, tent or tarp.

To pick a spot and sign up, stop by the store, West Marine, 3500 Barrancas. The donation for the space goes to Heroes on the Water, (HOW). Spaces start at $10 donation up to $50 for the few choice spots.
This is taking place on the southeast corner of the parking lot and down Milton St.

Several of you good hearted anglers have mentioned you are bringing items to give to HOW to sell. They will have the space by the front door.:thumbup:

Call or PM me for details. 0800 to 1200 Only 850 572 1225 

Tom


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Tom, we are very grateful. &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

It is a WIN WIN situation.

You sell stuff you do not want - WIN
You find something you want, cheap - WIN
Some disabled Veteran gets to go fishing in a kayak - WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom,
I went by yesterday and reserved a spot. Spaces are still available.
I'm going through my "stuff" and thinning the herd again.
I have:
Shimano reels (spinning and bait casting)
Brand new rods
several 2" ball slider receivers ( one is new) 
boat safety equipment
a set of ceiling rod racks
gas cans

And I'm just getting started. 

Ya'll come out and support this good cause. It's from 8 a.m. to noon on the 27th. If you have something to sell, just bring it by.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Next Saturday, 27 April.
WX looks good, but it is a week from now.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Donations to HOW*

A friend donated a truck load of boating gear to Heroes on the Water. Kyle and I picked it up yesterday and will have it at the Flea Market Saturday. There are some real bargains, plus you will be helping a disabled Veteran.

If you cannot attend, donate some fishing, diving or boating gear to Heroes on the Water.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm trying to buy a reel from Emerald Ghost, but have to work on Saturday. Can somebody pick it up for me? I'd definitely appreciate that.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*No problem*



goheel said:


> I'm trying to buy a reel from Emerald Ghost, but have to work on Saturday. Can somebody pick it up for me? I'd definitely appreciate that.


I will be there at 0630 directing parking etc. If you do not connect, I will pick it up for you.

Tom OFH, 572 225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Channel 3, WEAR came by and interviewed me for a spot on the news. Should run today, Friday 4/26

Tom


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*flea market*

tom i have a place saved for me. What time do i need to be there?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

JDM said:


> tom i have a place saved for me. What time do i need to be there?


*I know most will be set and selling up by 8 am. *

*Wrong Tom responding however, the other Tom is the BOSS!!*


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sale at 8:00 a.m. tomorrow morning*

Please come out tomorrow morning 8-12 and support a good cause and get a good buy in the process.
I will have a BIG table full of stuff. Fishing, hunting, accessories , etc..
20 % of my sales will go to H.O.W.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*2 Spaces left*

Friday night.

Come on by.

Help disabled Veterns.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*This Morning - West Marine- Pensacola*

Got things loaded and ready to go.
Multiple fishing rods and reels by Shimano and Daiwa.
Fishing accessories , rod racks, grips, gaff, size13 hip waders, gaff, etc..
Hunting- Shooting / Sig Mosquito .22 pistol , .22 ammo, Browning recurve, misc., archery accessories.
Kayak 8' stick anchor

Come out and support a good cause. 
Opens at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Thanks to all who came out*

Thanks to those who came out and supported the sale today.
It was a big success, and a lot of people sold things they didn't need, while others got a great buy on things they could use.
The real beneficiaries were the Veterans.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*flea market*

Thanks Mr Tom for a good time. I had a lot of fun, sold some stuff,bought some stuff. 

Old flat head is a good person doing good things.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

x1,000, 000 thanks for the great event.


----------

